# I want to sell my Scorpion Venom



## wansc0304 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm sorry, my english is not good,it's my wrong that the first Article.

my mean is i want to sell my Scorpion venom

thank you

I'm sorry


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you wont be able to.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

you cant :whistling2: is this for real :crazy:


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

do you want to sell your scorp who is called venom or sell the venom of your scorp?


----------



## wansc0304 (Apr 19, 2008)

Doogerie said:


> do you want to sell your scorp who is called venom or sell the venom of your scorp?


 

scorp


----------



## SNOTTIE666 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ah his name is 'Venom'

What type of Scorpion is he?

Do you have a photo?


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

oh i understand now lol


----------

